# Armatus!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Pics arent good but hell its an armatus.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's what they look like in better pics


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is.... strangely awesome looking. The squashed up face in the third picture kinda reminds me of a bulldog


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You would think by its appearance that it would be devouring your other fish.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are feeders there are no other fish in the tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

My statement still applies.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well yes but no fish this size can devour that much food in one meal.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's true. 
But I wouldn't be sticking my fingers in that tank lol


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice blue cray one of my favorite fish 

bet that cost you a pretty penny


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> That's true.
> But I wouldn't be sticking my fingers in that tank lol


Ditto


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

If you can't stick your fingers in the tank then how do you clean it?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

With a siphon that has a gravel vac on it and a tank brush, no need to put your hand in there.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would just be extremely cautious.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Or the fish is skittish and won't hurt something bigger than itself. Cichlids are the fish you need to worry about when you stick your hands in the tank not so much other fish, there are probably a few but I don't know.


----------

